# Times change



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Visit almost any old apartment building in Queens or NYC and you will find the same panel still in use, the only alteration might be the type s sleeves installed.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Visit almost any old apartment building in Queens or NYC and you will find the same panel still in use, the only alteration might be the type s sleeves installed.
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Yeah but Arizona didn't become a state till after electricity was invented!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Azspark said:


> View attachment 37590
> View attachment 37591
> View attachment 37592
> 
> ...


Those are great fuses, after the fire they can be installed in the next fuse box to prevent blown fuses.:laughing:


----------

